# What is Meagan using on her face???



## Entice (May 18, 2009)

her face is gloooooowing, look at her cheekbones, bridge of her nose and inner eye corners...I have a feeling it's Nars Albatross.  What do you think?


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 18, 2009)

I'm convinced it's just her skin... She's blessed with that skin!

But, do you get that kinda glow with a powder? I'm thinking it would be a cream of some sort. It looks way too natural.


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

I must know what this is! She looks absolutely amazing, I'd love to have that kind of glow!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 18, 2009)

Beauty of the Week: ***Meagan Good***  eVaDiVa’s Make-up Bag

not sure of the source of this info tho


----------



## doomkitteh (May 18, 2009)

Have you guys tried Benefit Moonbeam?


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2009)

I would guess it is Nars Albatross.. spritzed on with a Fix!


----------



## frocher (May 18, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MissResha (May 18, 2009)

megan is gorgeous, but c'mon. she wears makeup just like we do lol. 

she probably has access to really good stuff too, or hell, it might be something we all can get our hands on.


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 18, 2009)

im almost obsessed with this girl , she is so gorgeous , even if she looks kinda oily at times =s thats my fave pic of her :
http://blogs.uptownlife.net/travelgi...agan-good1.jpg

it looks like she barely has anything on , i wonder if these are her real lashes .


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 18, 2009)

She's definitely using very emollient skin products. That mixed with good skin equals that sexy, glowy sheen she seems to have.

She's also using a lighter foundation/ concealer to highlight her face to make it look brighter.

I hate her. She's too pretty.


----------



## couturesista (May 18, 2009)

She is glowing! Random question, why is she taking pics with that FRUIT LOOP DANGER? I guess she's trying to get some of the glow too!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 18, 2009)

Honestly that how I look after a few hrs. I just blot my nice and chin and it looks the same. I have oily skin but really invisible pores so it looks more like a 
"glow".

try using a cream blush with small shimmer. prescriptives has the magic powder and cream. That looks really good esp. on WOC.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_She is glowing! Random question, why is she taking pics with that FRUIT LOOP DANGER? I guess she's trying to get some of the glow too!_

 
And that what I was thinking the same thing. Meagan must be on the d-list cause I know Danger didnt move up.


----------



## meela188 (May 18, 2009)

Meagan's skin looks amazing. it does look like she uses strobe cream and i also see that she is using a lighter foundation in the center of her face for a highlight. there is slight contouring, a nude lip, and a silver smockey eye. Meagan is Gorgeous


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

It HAS to be something cream or liquid based, I would guess benefit moonbeam or NARS albatross. The lighting is really working in her favor!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ Random question, why is she taking pics with that FRUIT LOOP DANGER? I guess she's trying to get some of the glow too!_

 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Danger looks a mess in these pics compared to Megan who looks like a friggin barbie doll.

I'm also thinking Megan doesn't wear a lof of powder. I get a similar look to my skin if I just do moisturizer and foundation with a little Fix+


----------



## Entice (May 18, 2009)

You guys are too funny..and it has to be more than just her skin, just look at the reflected parts of her skin and inner eye corners (outside of the makeup).


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Beauty of the Week: ***Meagan Good*** eVaDiVa’s Make-up Bag

not sure of the source of this info tho_

 
Glad to see this I have Cheery Blushcreme and keep contemplating swapping it..Guess i will give it a try


----------



## Entice (May 19, 2009)

Okay ladies..I just got word that it may very well be the MAC strobe liquid that she has on...  I'm definitely going to pick up a bottle this weekend as well.  Here's a swatch a friend made for me.


----------



## MissResha (May 19, 2009)

Danger is indeed a fruit loop

but oh my GOD she is SO gorgeous to me. very pretty girl.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

^^^ I agree...and I am sure alot of that crazy was for TV ratings....For the Love of Ray J....really now!

Also...If you have Astral Rays GlimmerShimmer try using that as highlighter


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

i'm convinced its the strobe cream, or liquid


----------



## Entice (May 19, 2009)

^^Yeah me too, so glad I figured it out


----------



## Rennah (May 19, 2009)

Benefit High Beam gives that effect.


----------



## Entice (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what color blush I can use to get that look?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_ 



_

 
Who the hell is that girl on the left???  She looks mad random.  Are those real tattoos on her face & neck or is that face paint?


----------



## carandru (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Who the hell is that girl on the left???  She looks mad random.  Are those real tattoos on her face & neck or is that face paint?_

 

That is "Danger" from the tv show "For the love of Ray J"... a.k.a. the fruitloop that everyone has been referring to in this thread.  Those tats are supposed to be real...so yea.... very "Mike Tyson"ish aka "Crazy Mofo"-ish IMO.


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_Okay ladies..I just got word that it may very well be the MAC strobe liquid that she has on...  I'm definitely going to pick up a bottle this weekend as well.  Here's a swatch a friend made for me.







_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strobe Liquid!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Who the hell is that girl on the left??? She looks mad random. Are those real tattoos on her face & neck or is that face paint?_

 
It's Danger.... she smashed the homie. (lol)

I actually thought she was really pretty on the show, but she looks a hot mess in these photos.... especially next to Meagan. :/


----------



## ninaxmac (May 21, 2009)

Now I want some strobe liquid...wonder if I can achieve the look with Nars Albatross


----------



## Iffath (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_her face is gloooooowing, look at her cheekbones, bridge of her nose and inner eye corners...I have a feeling it's Nars Albatross.  What do you think?










_

 
Oh good Lord, they are ALL SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It makes me a teeny tiny bit envious!


----------



## marielle78 (May 22, 2009)

I tried strobe liquid and it did not look like that on me.  *sad*


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

No seriously, why does Danger look like such a hot ass mess in these photos?  I mean aside from the crazy tat upside her face and neck.  Like where did you think you were going girl?  The shirt the hair....alll of it: WHY?!?!

She definitely looked much better than this on the show, but maybe that was all the "professional" help they had.  

And I have always been tempted to try the Mac strobe cream, but I  amd sure  I can get the effect w/ my lustre drops or my stila illuminating liquid.


----------



## couturesista (May 22, 2009)

Danger is a pretty girl but those pigtails are killing me! Ok, im not saying anything about her anymore in this thread, this thread is all about Meagan, not the homie smasher! lol @ chocolategoddes


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 25, 2009)

i dont really really like the strobe cream / liquid =( i tried it and it kinda made me look ashy or something along those lines . although ,the lustre drops were looking pretty nice . maybe too shimmery / bronzey like and Meagan doesn't really have that going on with her type of glow .


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 25, 2009)

i'll be looking at the clinique illuminator and the calvin klein as well , they seem to have nice reviews .


----------



## naomidominique (Feb 15, 2011)

Really wanna know how to replicate this eye look with mac products....... anyone?


----------



## naomidominique (Feb 17, 2011)

Girls!! need help!! dying to find out wat d inner eye color shes using is... n d eyeshadow... So please reply!!


----------

